# HTG T5's questions



## Raw Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

Thinkin about buying  4' 4lamp floro light fixture from HTG its only $125  and it puts out 20,000lumens. First question is are HTG lights good or will they fail on me later on? Second what is a good space size and about how many plants can I vegetate with 20,000lumens? And last,they have an option of getting four 6500k bulbs or two 6500k bulbs and two 3000k bulbs, which is best for vegetative period. Thnks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

I have 2 4' lamps 2 bulbs. Each lamp has one 6500K and a 3000k. Make sure to get the High Output ones. I have this to cover a 2'x4' area seems to be doing the trick. I would like to add one more though. I just cloned the other day and I had to drop one lamp down and I don't like the area the one lamp covers but the plants seem to be doing good so far. The fixtures are 54watt. My electric bill has been basically the same from no lights to lights running 18/6. Maybe a 5$ difference. What worries me is them trying to bud with the warm light.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Heres a pic from week 5. I'm pissed with my tray it is 1.5'x3.5' hydrotek thats why there so close. So I've been hearing the T-5HO make it have real close nodes  what the guys have been saying in my threads. As you can tell they get pretty bushy. The front is ruffled there because I have been keeping a close eye for sex.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143146&d=1260679860


----------



## OGCOUGH (Dec 15, 2009)

raw dog I would get all 4 6500k never bought from HTG but I hear thier lights work well for the cheap prices. btw canjun how come the middle plant is way bigger than the other two?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 15, 2009)

I just ordered one of those. I was told to use the 6500 for veg and 3000 for bloom. 5000 lumins minimum per sq ft. I'd shoot for as high as you can get on the lumins.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

Also, take a look at the 2' 2 lamp PL55 rig HTG has.  Prod#51907  $69.95 bulbs included.

5000 lumens/lamp, 55w/lamp, 10,000 lumens/fixture @110W.:holysheep: 

The deal maker for me was the bulbs, ~$14 for 2.  Many 4' T5HO bulbs are close to that for a single bulb and that can get expensive real quick.

I ordered both fixtures (nice reflectors), with the 6500k veg lamps and got a spare set of 3000k lamps.

Check it out.

DD


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

OGCOUGH said:
			
		

> . btw canjun how come the middle plant is way bigger than the other two?



The one in the middle is 3 days older then the one on the left and 2 days older then the one on the right. The only thing i did was let that one stand all the way up as a seedling before throwing it under lights. The other 2 were still bent over. One of the guys said males grow faster. I am hoping that isn't the case will find out in about 3 weeks. 

The one in middle is different strain then other 2.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2009)

I own one of the 4 ' 4tube T5 fixtures and one of the 2' 2 tube T5s.  Both of them are great.  I use the 4' one in a 4 x 2 closet for vegging.  I use all 6500K bulbs in both fixtures.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I own one of the 4 ' 4tube T5 fixtures and one of the 2' 2 tube T5s.  Both of them are great.  I use the 4' one in a 4 x 2 closet for vegging.  I use all 6500K bulbs in both fixtures.



Would you recommend using all 6500's instead of the mix 6500 and 3000 and why?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2009)

Lights in the 6500K spectrum have been found to be better for vegetative growth.  Since I only use them for vegging, that is what I use.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 15, 2009)

here are some pics of a lightboard i built myself with a pic of what it does to vegging plants...it was verey easy to build and it only cost $160, bulbs and all. it's a 16 bulb T8 fixture..if you need, i'll walk you through the build whenever you like. btw, it's very light weight and hangs on a pully system...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Using the mix isn't going to throw plants off when using them strickly for veg.?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 15, 2009)

nope....i use 6500 and 5000...8 of each for a total of 44,800 lumens and i only veg with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Hemp and Puff. I was worried about the warm bulbs in my veg area.


----------



## Raw Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

THNKS for answers yall. ordering it today with the 6500ks bulbs. Puff thats a nice setup you got bro


----------



## DonJones (Dec 16, 2009)

Puff Monkey,

I for one would really like to see you do a DIY thread on your light board -- especially what you used for ballasts, where to get  the parts, how you built the reflector(s).

Maybe you could put it in the DIY thread to make it easier to find with our limited search engine.


----------



## RiverRat (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^^Puff Monkey:  What DJ said...^^^


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 21, 2010)

> Also, take a look at the 2' 2 lamp PL55 rig HTG has.  Prod#51907  $69.95 bulbs included.Also, take a look at the 2' 2 lamp PL55 rig HTG has.  Prod#51907  $69.95 bulbs included.



I have this same light and they are great. They are actually Grow Bite brand lights that HTG claims as their house brand. I was worried about the quality also but they are well made, heavier than you would think, and are bright. Well worth the money.


----------



## viper (Feb 21, 2010)

hey puff , i dig the light board idea 

dont know about the ballasts mounted straight to wood though , those things get hot .


----------

